# Teamster School with Pictures



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

How fun!! Beautiful scenery and nice horses how much more do you need?iIt sounds like you guys sure got a great education. 

When are you going to start training yours to drive ?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

My mini mare goes to training June 1 and my gelding I will continue to train at home. I'd like to break my husbands draft cross to drive when I'm a little more confident.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing school*

hiya thay are awesome pictures for good memorys to keep.
it looks like you have had a lot of fun there and a great time.
im glad your mini is geting along fine and that youll soon be driveing.
it sounds like you have had a fantastic 3 days and in quite a lot of different sphears in the driveig world many thanks for shareing your pictures.
michael.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

BoldComic said:


> My mini mare goes to training June 1 and my gelding I will continue to train at home. I'd like to break my husbands draft cross to drive when I'm a little more confident.



You can always just start to ground drive your hubby's horse, that will build your confidence and the horses'. You can never do too much ground driving. 
How about some photos of the future driving equines, please.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*ground driveing*

the advice from taffy clayton is great and spot on.
for both of you to learn from and you and your horse will have a lot of fun and educate each other.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What gorgeous horses! It looks like you've learned a lot in the past few days.

I agree about ground driving hubby's horse. I try to ground drive my mini mare at least once a week or so to work on contact, rhythm, and lightness without the distraction of a cart to pull with her, even though she's already broke to drive. I've found that it helps a lot.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lovely pictures!
Looks like you were able to learn quite a bit! Seems like exciting stuff ^-^

Good luck with your future endeavors!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are the driving prospects.

This is my 13 year old gelding Major. He has had some work done with him but I am starting from the beginning with him since no one knew how much work had been done.


This is Clementine. She is about 37" I think. She just turned 3 and is the one I'm sending to training in June. She is less reactive than Major and I think she'll make an awesome solid driving horse.


Here is hubby's horse Maggie (Dun on the left). I've also got pics of her in the half draft thread.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse pictures*

hiya thay are beautiful horses and hope fully you will be driveing soon many thanks for the pictures michael.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I loved the pictures and am very jealous.
Horses seemed very well behaved. I guess the people who think riding lesson horses should challenge you with bucking and bolting and kicking and biting wouldn't care for these well behaved Belgians. =b


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

The belgians were an Amish team. It's amazing the difference between an Amish (or well used team) vs a team used just for hay rides. This team was super calm and relaxed but knew how to get down to work. They had super sensitive mouths and did anything you asked. Only problem is now we are a little spoiled!


----------

